# Jersey # Game...



## girllovesthegame

Post the player who wears the next number on his jersey (0-99). Player (make it a fairly popular one if possible) can be from the NBA, NFL, or MLB.

Rule is to stay in numerical order.

I will post a player that wears #0 and the next poster will post the player that wears #1 and so on and so on...

0-Gilbert Arenas


----------



## Tooeasy

#1.. how bout baron davis in a hornets uni :laugh:
seriously tho, I'll take oscar robertson. fun thread by the way.


----------



## girllovesthegame

#2 Jannero Pargo


----------



## bee-fan

#3-Chris Paul


----------



## girllovesthegame

#4- Nate Robinson


----------



## bee-fan

#5-Juwan Howard


----------



## girllovesthegame

*6-* Maurice Evans


----------



## bee-fan

7-Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## girllovesthegame

#8- Bobby Jackson


----------



## bee-fan

9-Tony Parker


----------



## girllovesthegame

#10- Lindsey Hunter


----------



## supermati

Isaiah.


----------



## girllovesthegame

#12- Hilton Armstrong


----------



## bee-fan

#13-Mike James


----------



## girllovesthegame

#14-Beno Udrih


----------



## bee-fan

#15-Carmelo Anthony


----------



## girllovesthegame

#16- Peja Stojakovic


----------



## bee-fan

#17-Brent Barry


----------



## girllovesthegame

#18- Anthony Parker


----------



## bee-fan

#19-Raja Bell


----------



## girllovesthegame

#20 Manu Ginobili


----------



## supermati

K.Garnett.


----------



## girllovesthegame

#22- Cedric Simmons


----------



## bee-fan

#23-Michael Jordan


----------



## girllovesthegame

#24- Desmond Mason


----------



## bee-fan

#25-Earl Watson


----------



## girllovesthegame

#26- Deuce McAllister


----------



## bee-fan

#27-Aaron Stecker


----------



## girllovesthegame

#28- Warrick Dunn


----------



## bee-fan

#29-Josh Bullocks


----------



## girllovesthegame

#30- David West


----------



## bee-fan

#31-Nene


----------



## girllovesthegame

#32- Renaldo Balkman


----------



## Knick Killer

#33- "The Future of the Indiana Pacers" Danny Granger


----------



## girllovesthegame

#34- Corliss Williamson


----------



## ¹²³

#35 - Reggie Lewis


----------



## girllovesthegame

#36- Etan Thomas


----------



## bee-fan

#37-Steve Gleason


----------



## girllovesthegame

#38- Viktor Khryapa


----------



## bee-fan

#39-Laurence Maroney


----------



## TiMVP2

40=Pat Tillman and Joe Forte UNC
UNRELATED: 
Kobe Bryant's Lakers number divided by Tony Battie's Boston number, plus Allen Iverson's Philly number equals which of these players?
Jason Kidd. 8 (Kobe Bryant) / 4 (Tony Battie) = 2 + 3 (Allen Iverson) = 5 (Jason Kidd).


----------



## girllovesthegame

MDIZZ said:


> 40=Pat Tillman and Joe Forte UNC
> UNRELATED:
> *Kobe Bryant's Lakers number divided by Tony Battie's Boston number, plus Allen Iverson's Philly number equals which of these players?
> Jason Kidd. 8 (Kobe Bryant) / 4 (Tony Battie) = 2 + 3 (Allen Iverson) = 5 (Jason Kidd*).


This is a cool game. I was confused at first because I was using Kobe's #24 instead of #8.

#41- Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## bee-fan

#42-PJ Brown


----------



## girllovesthegame

#43- Linton Johnson III


----------



## Knick Killer

#44-Austin Croshere


----------



## girllovesthegame

#45- Rasual Butler


----------



## bee-fan

#46-Travis Williams


----------



## Knick Killer

#47-Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## girllovesthegame

#48- Brad St. Louis (Bengals)


----------



## hobojoe

Shandon Anderson #49


----------



## TiMVP2

#50- The Admiral


----------



## girllovesthegame

#51- Michael Ruffin


----------



## TiMVP2

#52- Ray Lewis


----------



## hobojoe

#53 Bobby Abreu


----------



## girllovesthegame

#54-Kwame Brown


----------



## TiMVP2

#55- Jason Williams(killa and |w|h|i|t| |e|b|o|y|)


----------



## girllovesthegame

#56-Shawne Merriman


----------



## bee-fan

#57-Rickey Jackson


----------



## girllovesthegame

#58-Scott Shanle


----------



## bee-fan

#59-Rod Wilson


----------



## girllovesthegame

#60-Ben Archibald


----------



## ChadWick

Eino Anthony "Tony" Mayberry


----------



## girllovesthegame

#62-Mike Flynn


----------



## magohaydz

#63 Mike Munchak


----------



## girllovesthegame

#64-Zach Strief


----------



## bee-fan

#65-Andy Alleman


----------



## girllovesthegame

#66-Brian Young


----------



## bee-fan

#67-Jamar Nesbit


----------



## girllovesthegame

#68-Mike Wahle


----------



## magohaydz

#69 - Lance Klusner (South African Cricket Legend)


----------



## girllovesthegame

#70-Jammal Brown


----------



## bee-fan

#71-Kendrick Clancy


----------



## girllovesthegame

#72-Wayne Gandy


----------



## magohaydz

#73 - Dennis Rodman (Lakers)


----------



## bee-fan

#74-Jermon Bushrod


----------



## girllovesthegame

#75-Jonas Jennings


----------



## bee-fan

#76-Jonathan Goodwin


----------



## girllovesthegame

#77-Randy Thomas


----------



## Tooeasy

#78, bruce smith


----------



## girllovesthegame

#79-Raheem Brock


----------



## TiMVP2

80-Irving Fryar


----------



## girllovesthegame

#81-Randy Moss


----------



## Knick Killer

#82- Antwaan Randle El


----------



## bee-fan

#83-Billy Miller


----------



## girllovesthegame

#84-Roddy White


----------



## bee-fan

#85-Antonio Gates

Nothing better to do but revive this thread.


----------



## girllovesthegame

#86-Hines Ward


----------



## Spoiled Milk

87 - Sidney Crosby


----------



## girllovesthegame

#88-Jeremy Shockey


----------



## bee-fan

#89-Chris Chambers


----------



## girllovesthegame

#90-Drew Gooden


----------



## bee-fan

#91-Will Smith


----------



## roux

#92 Reggie White


----------



## Knick Killer

#93 John Randle


----------



## girllovesthegame

#94-DeMarcus Ware


----------



## Knick Killer

#95 Richard Dent


----------



## girllovesthegame

#96-Alex Brown


----------



## ajax25

Ron Artest should have been #96 but anyway

#97 Jeremy Roenick


----------



## Knick Killer

98 - Tony Siragusa


----------

